# Going back



## international4455 (12 Jan 2020)

HI everyone. I just wanted to ask if there is anyone who quit through BMQ for any reason and then went back at some point in time. What were your overall experiences ?


----------



## mariomike (12 Jan 2020)

humblesoldier said:
			
		

> I just wanted to ask if there is anyone who quit through BMQ for any reason and then went back at some point in time.



If you don't mind me asking, did you ever get in to the Regular Force or Reserve?



			
				humblesoldier said:
			
		

> Hi Guys. I want to thank everyone here first for all the help everyone has been giving me you guys are great and I hope all of you make out to be good soldiers. My problem is slightly embarrassing. I Applied in the Regs in August 2017 and by March 2018 the background check calls were being made by this Corporate investigation service some private agency contracted by the forces to help out. However, my emails or calls were going unanswered by the local recruiting unit while the official at the front desk is extremely rude and won't let the applicant talk to anyone else. I got a very good response from the PRes local unit who would answer my emails and calls very quickly and were extremely helpful and assured me that the application process would be much faster like within two months. its been 5 months and I'm still nowhere. Would a file transfer back to the regular force be a good idea at this point or should I stick with the PRes hoping I can make it in the Regs at a later date? Thank you again for reading my post and again you guys are great I wish I had joined this forum before.


----------



## international4455 (13 Jan 2020)

Oh hi Mario mike. thank you for your help earlier. yes sir I did. 3 years after applying when my second child was expected and so much had changed. Halfway through training my family started doing bad and were in no position to move with me at my first posting due to my spouses university session. I had to come back halfway  :'(. Not a day goes back that I dont remember my brothers and sisters in the platoon. Trying to join the reserves as my instructor had recommended before seeing me off. Had a 4C release. can join the reserves but cant apply to regs atleast for an year. Thats fine. Spouses program doesnt end until late 2021. I dont blame the system taking 3 years it was a process and it had to be that way.


----------



## mariomike (13 Jan 2020)

I didn't know you had joined, humblesoldier. Too bad you had to release. But, you left on good terms and can re-apply when the timing is right for you and your family.

Good luck, and congratulations on the birth of your second child!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (13 Jan 2020)

humblesoldier said:
			
		

> HI everyone. I just wanted to ask if there is anyone who quit through BMQ for any reason and then went back at some point in time. What were your overall experiences ?



I don't have personal experience with quitting and then going back, but I have a few friends who were in that boat. (One's father passed during course, another had to rush home due to home flooding and there wasn't anyone to handle the clean-up, insurance matters, etc., and there were a few others who had other unexpected family matters to deal with.) All of them, with the exception of one, returned at a later date and completed their course. By all accounts, everything was fine. (Well, standard-course-experiences "fine" anyway.) They all graduated and are well into their careers. I'd think that there shouldn't/wouldn't be any repercussions, or anything to worry about. Sometimes life happens. As well, your familiarity with the basics of the environment would be an advantage for you if you return.

I also have a few friends who went from PRes to RegF. (The only slightly negative aspect for them at the time was losing rank for a while.) If you choose to do that route, be aware it may take some time, as the transfer process can be lengthy depending on multiple factors. But otherwise, it might be a good option for you if you'd like to be working and gaining experience while you're waiting for more ideal family circumstances.


----------



## UnderSeaD (13 Jan 2020)

Hi humblesoldier,

I applied in 2016, joined the regs in 2018 and started my BMOQ at CFLRS. 3 weeks in there was a medical emergency with my daughter and I had to VR. Staff was very helpful and we explored various options that would allow me to stay in and return to CFLRS when matters were resolved. Unfortunately, there just wasn't a scenario where I could attend to my family responsibilities and remain in the regs.

I was advised that my best course of action was to VR and apply to the PRes as soon as I had things sorted at home. The one year waiting period would not apply and the PRes unit would be able to access my personnel file so my re-enrolment would be simple and fast. I could immediately request a CT back to the regs. Not so much.

I did apply to the PRes within a month of returning from CFLRS. The short version is that it took 14 months to get in to the PRes. My personnel file was not accessible and the entire application started from scratch. I'm still trying to put in my CT and I've been trying to get loaded on a reg force BMOQ without success.

There has been nothing but support and encouragement along the way. Everyone had been very understanding of my circumstances. The obstacles I've faced in getting back to where I started in the reg force have largely been due to bad advice and lack of information. In my limited experience, as much as we're all part of the CAF, the reg force and the PRes still operate somewhat independently. Files aren't easily shared and training opportunities are prioritized for reg force members.

If this is what you want to do then keep at it until you reach your goals. My only advice would be to take the most direct path available to you and learn everything you can about policies and procedures. If you want to be reg force then wait your year and re-apply. It will likely be a quicker and easier route to your goal. Don't make the mistakes that I've made and complicate the process.

I have a whole team of people working with me to get me back to the reg force. That's why I'm still pushing forward. You should find the same when and if you choose to return. Good luck!


----------



## international4455 (14 Jan 2020)

Thank you all so much for your support. Thank you Mario Mike and Beyondthenow you too UnderSeaD for sharing your situation i really really hope your daughter is well im the father of one and about to become the father of another as much a I love the CAF with all my being Family is first. Ive been told before that its just best to resign from Pres and apply anew to Reg F if you want go there rather than going for a CT. My time at CFLRS however did give me some tremendous insights i never wouldve had like applying for officers in the first place rather than thinking of doing it later and that I should also chosen the right trade rather than OTing later as i was told off the record that an OT can be almost close to impossible so chose the trade you want to stick with in the first place. Another thing was i shouldve thought more carefully how the family would adjust. I have some questions about Intelligence Officer and Logistics Officer. Where should I put my questions about them ?


----------



## UnderSeaD (14 Jan 2020)

humblesoldier said:
			
		

> I really really hope your daughter is well im the father of one and about to become the father of another as much a I love the CAF with all my being Family is first.



Like you, humblesoldier, family comes first, but being a parent is also about finding balance. I'm a single father and my daughter is now a young adult. She has recovered from the emergency that brought me home. Alas, it likely won't be the last, but we have better supports in place now. She is bi-polar and struggles with depression every day. For me, being in the CAF is as much about achieving my goals as it is about teaching her to set goals of her own and demonstrate to her that she can accomplish anything she sets her mind to. That's why I won't and can't stop. 

I'm happy to say that she is managing her illness well. She's able to work and support herself comfortably, she's now engaged to a decent young man that's been in her life for ten years (now an army reservist), and she just bought her first home.



			
				humblesoldier said:
			
		

> Ive been told before that its just best to resign from Pres and apply anew to Reg F if you want go there rather than going for a CT.


I'm much older than the average applicant, so releasing from the PRes and re-applying to the regular force isn't a good option for me. I'll forge on with the support of my unit and hopefully I'll make it back to the regular force soon.

Learn all you can about your options before going back in. We all have different circumstances and when it comes to advice, what works for one doesn't necessarily work for all. You'll need to chart your own course, but it can be done. Your enthusiasm for the CAF is evident, so I'm sure you'll find a way.


----------

